# Best Fat burner out?



## Merkaba (May 16, 2008)

I'm four weeks out and basically slacked a bit too much on my diet.  Its my first show but I know I shouldve been tighter this close. 

I've read a bit about meltdown and I'm wondering about arson.  What do you guys suggest?  I dont want to pay too much though its not that big of a deal to me.  I have hydroxycut hardcore. I only take maybe two pills a day.  I'd like something that doesnt rely on tons of caffeine as I can get that from anywhere alot cheaper.  Does this exist?  I dont want anything too over the top as i will be doing a ton of cardio and dont want to over tax my system.  Its an all natural show so I guess that limits me a little?  I dont have much experience with supplements as I never really have seriously taken much besides creatine.  

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Built (May 16, 2008)

There's no magic out there beyond "don't eat". No fatburner will do more for you than give you some energy while suppressing appetite a bit.

And the best is still the basic standard: ephedrine and caffeine.


----------



## Merkaba (May 17, 2008)

Thanks B.  I was thinking about you while I wrote this post.


----------



## powerrack (May 17, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> Thanks B.  I was thinking about you while I wrote this post.



I always think about B.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 17, 2008)

meltdown is awesome. i am having great results with at large nutritions nitor as well. nitor reminds me of stacker three with the ephedra.


----------



## Irons77 (May 17, 2008)

Meltdown is great. Try it out, you won't be sorry


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

I also loved Meltdown but I also agree with built that the EC stack is the best if you can handle the sides which I could not and I do not even want to go near Clen or DNP


----------



## Built (May 19, 2008)

Workiingatit, how much did you take when you took it? 

The reason I ask is a lot of people
a) take too much all at once, rather than multiple small doses
and
b) don't know to titrate up and down when they use it.

Start small. The ephedrine HCL tabs here in Canada are all 8mg. So take 8mg E with 100mg caffeine thee to five times a day. Start with three, work up to five. To come off, taper back down to three. Then keep the caffeine and gradually drop the ephedrine from three, to two, to one, to none. Then taper the caffeine. No headaches, no groggies.


----------



## workingatit43 (May 19, 2008)

Built said:


> Workiingatit, how much did you take when you took it?
> 
> The reason I ask is a lot of people
> a) take too much all at once, rather than multiple small doses
> ...



I had the Lipodrene and i tried taking 1 2 times a day they were 25mg it was way to much so i used a pill cutter and cut them in half and was taking 12.5mg twice a day I just could not handle the sides made me to jittery and stimmed out. If you handle stims ok there is no question the EC is the best bet


----------



## Built (May 19, 2008)

Lipodrene isn't just EC

Lipodrene's got ephedra, yohimbine and synephrine. NO wonder you felt horrible!

I honestly hate synephrine. Yohimibine gives me a headache, and combined with ephedrine (or ephedra, as is the case for Lipodrene) is not a great idea for most people. 

I don't trust herbals. Ephedra is the herbal source. I would want the chemical Ephedrine HCL - safer and easier to titrate the dose.


----------



## nni (May 19, 2008)

ephedrine hcl did nothing for me. i have never tried herbal.

ds makes top notch fat burners, check them out.


----------



## Merkaba (May 19, 2008)

where can I get ephedrine hcl?????


----------



## Built (May 19, 2008)

Any supplement store in Canada sells it. Not sure who sells it in the USA.


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

So Built do you think Ephedrine HCl is more effective and produces better results than herbal?? Do you not trust the purity/potency of herbal or what aspect?? I have had good luck with the herbal, in fact Workingatit, I have taken Lipodrene and was taking 3 a day no problem at all, even bumped to 4 once but figured the fourth was overkill and prob not doing much at that point. Just wondering if HCL is more effective??


----------



## Built (May 20, 2008)

Correct, it's the standardization of the herbal that worries me. With a lab-made chemical, you KNOW what's in it. 

If your herbal has what it says it has, you're fine. If not, it's hard to titrate the dose. 

I'll stick to a lab any day of the week, given the choice. Besides, it's cheaper to make your own stack, and it's the very best quality that way too.


----------



## chris mason (May 20, 2008)

Here is what Dr. Jeff Volek has to say about Thermocin and Nitor:


Dr. Jeff Volek is currently an Assistant Professor in the Department of Kinesiology and holds an adjunct appointment in the Nutritional Sciences [at The University of Connecticut, Storrs, CT.]. Dr. Volek is also a registered dietitian (R.D.) and has conducted several prospective research studies investigating a variety of dietary and exercise interventions. Dr. Volek is a leading authority and researcher in the area of dietary composition and effects on diabetes and cardiovascular disease. He has authored/co-authored over 100 scientific manuscripts as well as several book chapters, conference proceedings, technical reports and editorials. He is co-founder of the Nutrition and Metabolism Society and an Associated Editor of its newly founded open access journal Nutrition & Metabolism. He is also on the Editorial Board of Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise and the Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research and routinely serves as an ad hoc reviewer for over a dozen scientific journals. His pioneering work with carbohydrate-restricted diets has been a major thrust for the movement to redefine nutritional recommendation to enhance clinical outcomes. Dr. Volek is routinely invited to present his research findings at the national and international level to professional organizations and to industry. Currently his research is focused on studying novel roles for different dietary supplements and the physiological adaptations to different dietary and exercise regimens with an emphasis on diabetes, cardiovascular disease, weight loss/body composition, and metabolic/endocrine adaptations. His laboratory in the Kinesiology Department has the capabilities of doing state-of-the-art assessments for body composition and biochemical and functional measures related to risk for diabetes and cardiovascular disease 

Bottom line, *Dr. Volek is one of the leading minds in sports nutrition.*  Here is what he has to say about AtLarge Nutritionâ??????s products:

â?????AtLarge Nutrition is a first class operation offering an assortment of superior quality supplements for the physically active individual who takes their health seriously. There is careful attention to formulation of products that are proven safe and efficacious. Their two thermogenic supplements, Nitor and Thermocin, exemplify their dedication to raising the bar of excellence in the supplement industry.   These â?????fat burnersâ??? contain a blend of scientifically validated ingredients to aid in natural enhancement of energy levels and fat loss. Keep up the good work!

-Jeff S. Volek, PhD, RD: Exercise and nutrition researcher at the University of Connecticut and former competitive powerlifterâ???

The biggest, best, and most respected in the industry ALL recommend AtLarge Nutrition.  Check us out and find out why!

www.atlargenutrition.com


----------

